# Samsung CLX-3175FW wireless problems



## Tux Is A Gooner (Jan 1, 2011)

I finally solved this problem myself, so really just providing details to others that fall foul of this issue.

The problem was that although the printer could retrieve an IP address from the wireless router, it would not stay on the network. This was the case with 2 different makes of router.

Dumping the printer network information via the front panel revealed that it had got an IP address from the DHCP server, it had a connected link status but a network connection status of disconnected. Also the routers did not show the printer as an attached device and naturally the printer could not be pinged :4-dontkno

So after lots of reconfiguring and self doubt, I decided to do what I usually do in these situations. I threw the manual away, stupid things are only meant to provide women something to read whilst the men push buttons and pull things anyway :1angel: Then I ignored what I did/do not know about networking and wireless in particular, which is actually around 98% of both subjects :5-shhh:

My awesome solution was to simply reserve an IP address for the printers MAC in the routers DHCP pool. Then I rebooted the printer and I now have a working wireless printer on my network no matter how many times I power it off and on, though I did have to reboot it twice on one occasion :yltype:

The printers network info still shows a connected link status with a disconnected network connection status but the printer does now show as an attached device in the routers list of devices.

Other notable points I came across doing this:

1) the printers installation software does not install under windows 7 for some reason I do not know nor care about
2) if you cannot get the installation software to work, you can access the printer via http://<IP>, which is a nice way of administering it once you get it on the network, especially if you are a *nix or Mac user :wink:
3) when using the printers front panel to set wireless configuration, do not use the wizard in order to gain access to the more advanced wireless options for security, etc
4) Samsung of course do not have a support forum on their site :4-thatsba

Hope this helps anyone that experiences the same problem. As far as I understand, Samsung use the same wireless technology across most of their products, so this may solve similar problems on other devices.


----------

